# Help excessive flock calling!!!



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys hoping you can help me out. Bailey is getting much louder and non stop with his flock calls when I'm not in the room. My house is open plane so kitchen dining and lounge is completely open and Bailey can see me where ever I am in this area from his cage he can also see up the hall way. The problem is as soon as I walk into the bathroom or bedroom which is out of his vision he calls and calls and calls I have tried calling back but it makes no difference his calls are getting very loud almost screams I think it is starting to go beyond flock calling. Does anyone else have any experience with this and how can I minimize the calling.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-33.763439,150.910702


----------



## jasedee (Jul 3, 2011)

My little Buttons does this too! It feels like she panics a little everytime I leave her, and I hate it. But I figure it is because she is still young, and just extremely bonded to me. She gets along fine with the rest of the family...

I'm hoping she grows out of it eventually, once she realizes that I'll always come back and when she has fully settled in and feels comfy in the house.


----------



## mamagoose (Aug 12, 2011)

Is "flock calling" the loud "FWEEP" that my Rosy is making when I go upstairs? How do you call back to your bird? I have been talking to her from upstairs or the other room, I can't whistle.  (It goes something like this... FWEEP! Hi baby, I'm right up here. FWEEP! It's ok Rosy hehehehe) I'm sure the neighbors think I'm losing it.


----------



## jasedee (Jul 3, 2011)

You can just make up your own little whistle. Eventually that will become your own flock call that she'll recognize you by. When I leave my hen will do her flock calls, but when I do my little flock call back she goes crazy!


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

I call and talk back but it does not seem to matter he wants proof that I'm ok 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-33.763511,150.910847


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Is a flock call just when your birdie starts screeching when you leave the room? My new 'tiel doesn't really make any noise, and I have to sit quietly in my room for a few hours to even hear a soft peep! Haha, I think he's more grateful when I leave the room than worried!


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol we at least he's not screaming at you every time you need to use the loo! 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-33.763615,150.910923


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

I have the same problem and my tiels are two years old!
We have recently been to our avian vet to try and get the 'problem behaviours' under control. Mostly the excessive, panicked flock calling! I think we are going back this week for another consult :S
Scout is the worst and Dexter picked up her 'CHIRP!' and follows suit when she starts up. It has escalated to the point where she does it when I'm in the same room but not looking at her or not close enough to her!
The vet said she is too bonded to me  NOTHING is working to ease the flock calling though... I thought that she would have grown out of it too but only got worse when her hormones really kicked in.
It is really important to not let them train YOU! You can't keep coming back to them when they start screaming or they will manipulate the situation. You have to get it under control while they are still young. They need to learn how to entertain and soothe themselves when you are not there.
Sorry I just want to share my 'worst case scenerio' experience.

I really hope that you can get it under control!


----------



## fpowell (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow I didn't know that was what they were doing. If I take one of them out of the cage they both start screaming. Some times when I talk to them and then leave they scream. We have tried watching a movie and one or the other gets started, I get up and cover the cage to quite them down , it works most of the time. So now I know that it is flock calling.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

You can try teaching them another call? I'm not sure, but I read somewhere that flock calls can be taught and replaced, so at least the call isn't just a scream... But somewhat melodic?


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

I somewhat successfully taught a personalized 'flock whistle' - Dexter picked up it almost immediately and would whistle back the tune... Unfortunately Scout is a girl, and only has that one 'chirp' in her vocabulary so she can't whistle back and just 'screams' instead. 
So now the whistle has no power as Dex just copies her scream/chirp. Still working on retraining them to understand the screaming won't result in attention from me... It is a game of persistence and patience haha


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

I just ignore the flock calling, if you call back you only encourage it.


----------



## penhryn (Jun 18, 2011)

I know what your going through. I posted on here about my screamer/flock caller a month ago and my Rocky still hasn't shut up. Did everything to try and calm him down. Nothing worked. Now when I get him out of the cage he screams even more. I thought when they came out they quieten down. Not this one. Anyhow, hope everything goes well for you and your ears.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

He only screams when we leave the room and I really hope it stays that way 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-33.763664,150.910844


----------

